# What's your pleasure? 6/18/11



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll be breaking in the new weber with Cuban style pork ribs. Assorted sweet peppers and Spanish style rice to go with.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I'll be breaking in the new weber with Cuban style pork ribs. Assorted sweet peppers and Spanish style rice to go with.
> 
> Craig





What are Cuban style pork ribs?  Share a recipe?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm grilling a whole 10 pound bag of Costco frozen chicken wings for everyone later today.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuban Style refers to the marinade/rub paste. I juiced enough Seville oranges to yield about 3 cups of juice. I made a paste of 10 -15 good size garlic cloves, salt and cumin. Trimmed a slab of spare ribs to get a St. Louis cut and removed membrane. The trimmings will be used for green chili stew. Used a hand held, fixed blade mandolin to thinly slice 1/2 of a large Vidallia onion. Rubbed some of the paste on the under side of the slab, sprinkled some adobo, cumin and onions on then folded the slab in half with the rub , onion and spice in the center. Placed the folded slab in a 2 gallon plastic bag, rubbed paste on one side, spread onions on and seasoned with adobo and cumin. Flipped the bag and repeated on other side. The slab was nicely snug and settled length-wise in the bottom of the bag. Then the juice is poured over and around the ribs, the air is squeezed out and the bag is sealed. Marinate in the fridge for 6-8 hours, turning over each hour. Remove from marinade (reserving marinade) pat dry and let come to room temp. Set grill up for indirect grilling with drip pan. Cook indirectly until done. The reserved marinade is brought to a boil in a sauce pan, then reduced to a simmer until thickened like a syrup. Use as a glaze during the last hour of cooking. These ribs are not smoked.

The rub and marinade are the same as I use for Cuban pork roast. Call this an experiment. New grill, new rib recipe.

Craig


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 18, 2011)

CraigC said:


> I'll be breaking in the new weber with Cuban style pork ribs. Assorted sweet peppers and Spanish style rice to go with.
> 
> Craig


That sounds good, What kind of weber did you buy?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2011)

The OutDoor Chef said:


> That sounds good, What kind of weber did you buy?


 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f93/good-score-72922.html


Craig


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I am the only person in America that is cooking inside tonight!

_Well your eyes have a mist from the smoke of a distant fire_
_Sanford-Townsend Band_

Salad
Eggplant parmesan


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 18, 2011)

jerkin' a spatchcocked chicken for the grill


----------



## DebLynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I made a chunky chicken salad with honey, Dijon and mayo for the dressing and then mixed in dried apricots, celery and almonds. That's dinner, over lettuce cups.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2011)

not a clue


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think I am the only person in America that is cooking inside tonight!
> 
> _Well your eyes have a mist from the smoke of a distant fire_
> _Sanford-Townsend Band_
> ...



Nope...you're not the only one!  I'm cooking inside too.  I've got a chuck roast in the pressure cooker and some potatoes boiling on the stove for mashed potatoes.  We'll be having gravy and steamed peas to go along with it.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm thinking chicken and shrimp chimichitos. I just need to get to the store for some cilantro. I better double check if I need more 10" tortillas, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Cuban Style refers to the marinade/rub paste. I juiced enough Seville oranges to yield about 3 cups of juice. I made a paste of 10 -15 good size garlic cloves, salt and cumin. Trimmed a slab of spare ribs to get a St. Louis cut and removed membrane. The trimmings will be used for green chili stew. Used a hand held, fixed blade mandolin to thinly slice 1/2 of a large Vidallia onion. Rubbed some of the paste on the under side of the slab, sprinkled some adobo, cumin and onions on then folded the slab in half with the rub , onion and spice in the center. Placed the folded slab in a 2 gallon plastic bag, rubbed paste on one side, spread onions on and seasoned with adobo and cumin. Flipped the bag and repeated on other side. The slab was nicely snug and settled length-wise in the bottom of the bag. Then the juice is poured over and around the ribs, the air is squeezed out and the bag is sealed. Marinate in the fridge for 6-8 hours, turning over each hour. Remove from marinade (reserving marinade) pat dry and let come to room temp. Set grill up for indirect grilling with drip pan. Cook indirectly until done. The reserved marinade is brought to a boil in a sauce pan, then reduced to a simmer until thickened like a syrup. Use as a glaze during the last hour of cooking. These ribs are not smoked.
> 
> The rub and marinade are the same as I use for Cuban pork roast. Call this an experiment. New grill, new rib recipe.
> 
> Craig




Thanks, Craig.  Sounds good.  I make a Cuban pork roast too but never thought to use the marinade for ribs.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

Dinner tonight will be Asian flavored pork burgers, yellow Spanish rice and grilled zicchini


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 18, 2011)

I made potatoes au gratin with onions, broccoli, grated ham and cheddar cheese.  Yummy!

I also have a pot of flavored potato water, salted with beef bullion, and a tbsp. of dried thyme to freeze or use.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Simple meal tonight.  Homemade pasta with meatballs from the freezer and fresh sourdough bread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2011)

Katfish...
Kabbage...
Kone Braid....
Kake......


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 18, 2011)

Charcoal broiled beef rib steak and green salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm making spaghetti with meatballs and sausage... sliced, wheat bread on the side.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 18, 2011)

Pasta here. I had a lot of spaghetti left over from earlier this week.  I added more sauce to the noodles then layered it with my usual lasagna cheese layer in the middle and topped with more mozzarella.  Have it baking now. Will serve with salads and garlic bread.  This is an experimental recipe but I really don't expect it to bomb since it incorporates my usual stuff just in different applications.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 18, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm making spaghetti with meatballs and sausage... sliced, wheat bread on the side.


I've decided on meatballs/sausage in a homemade sauce I took out of the freezer and having that over rice.  On the side, some vegetable and bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Katfish...
> Kabbage...
> Kone Braid....
> Kake......



...and of course, Khocolate Kice Kream


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

Just finished fixin' dinner as the thunderstorms rolled in.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

mmmm, I had mashed potatoes and gravy for lunch. That meat looks killer. I haven't done a roast in the PC in a while.


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Pacanis....it was pretty darn good if I do say so myself


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Katfish...
> Kabbage...
> Kone Braid....
> Kake......



No Khocolate Ice Cream?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Mama said:


> Thanks Pacanis....it was pretty darn good if I do say so myself


 
Well go right ahaead! 

Dessert will be strawberries with balsamic whipped cream. If the whipped cream lasts that long 

Some Kalifornia strawberries found their way into my arms on my cilantro run, too. I honestly don't think I've eaten strawberries since I was a kid. Not unless it was strawberry flavored pop or said Welch's or Smuckers on the jar 
I remember my father used to eat them with milk or something, so did some Googling and found this recipe on someone's blog:

2c heavy cream
1/2c sugar
3TBS balsamic vinegar

Whip on medium speed for five minutes

All I can say is wow. It's delicious. Can't wait to dunk some strawberries into the whipped cream later on.


----------



## Mama (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Well go right ahaead!
> 
> Dessert will be strawberries with balsamic whipped cream. If the whipped cream lasts that long
> 
> ...



OH MY!  I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Mama said:


> OH MY! I'm gonna have to try that!


 
I may just start buying my heavy cream by the quart


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think I am the only person in America that is cooking inside tonight!
> 
> _Well your eyes have a mist from the smoke of a distant fire_
> _Sanford-Townsend Band_
> ...


No, you're not the only one.   We will be having cheeseburgers for supper. I would prefer them done on the grill, but our deck and grill need some doctoring first.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Craig. Sounds good. I make a Cuban pork roast too but never thought to use the marinade for ribs.


 
You've got to try it with ribs. You won't be disappointed.

Craig


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2011)

Correction to our meal. It is just TOO hot to stand over a hot stove (our A/C doesn't cool it enough when it is this hot), so we are going to drive in our nice cool car and get drive-through. Probably KFC.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

The tiny shrimp added a nice touch to an old standby.




And the balsamic whipped cream was fabulous with the strawberries


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

I must lead a sheltered existence.  Never heard of a chimichito.  So when I saw the picture of your dinner, I checked out a recipe or two.  Sounds tasty and easy.

How do you make yours??


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I must lead a sheltered existence. Never heard of a chimichito. So when I saw the picture of your dinner, I checked out a recipe or two. Sounds tasty and easy.
> 
> How do you make yours??


 
You DO lead a sheltered life. I've posted the link here about three times... everytime I mention making them someone asks what they are 

I follow this recipe pretty closely, except tonight I added the shrimp. Fast and easy. I first saw Sam the Cooking Guy make them on his cooking show. It used to be on FitTV. I make a few of his recipes in regular rotation. His Mediterranean wraps are pretty good, too. And something you might like. I use snapper instead if chicken. Very refreshing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> ...and of course, Khocolate Kice Kream



Kexactly 




			
				Patty1 said:
			
		

> No Khocolate Ice Cream?



Kes!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> You DO lead a sheltered life. I've posted the link here about three times... everytime I mention making them someone asks what they are
> 
> I follow this recipe pretty closely, except tonight I added the shrimp. Fast and easy. I first saw Sam the Cooking Guy make them on his cooking show. It used to be on FitTV. I make a few of his recipes in regular rotation. His Mediterranean wraps are pretty good, too. And something you might like. I use snapper instead if chicken. Very refreshing.



I guess so.  I've never eaten anything from the "chimi" family of foods.  I'm sorry I missed all of your previous posts on the subject.  But if people keep asking, I must not be the only one who's never heard of them.

There is very little variation in the recipe from one site to the next on how to make them.  Your link is about the same as all the rest.

I just ran it past the boss and she thinks it would be tasty so it will be on the menu soon.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I guess so. I've never eaten anything from the "chimi" family of foods. I'm sorry I missed all of your previous posts on the subject. *But if people keep asking, I must not be the only one who's never heard of them.*
> 
> There is very little variation in the recipe from one site to the next on how to make them. Your link is about the same as all the rest.
> 
> I just ran it past the boss and she thinks it would be tasty so it will be on the menu soon.


 
Maybe they were all new members... 



I'm sure you will come up with your own favorite way to make them. 
I think that rubbing them with oil and baking them is what gives them their oomph. It crisps them up just right, without frying. 
Use the burrito size tortillas. They are easier to stuff and fold, IMO.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2011)

Got it!  Thanks.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 18, 2011)

two chili cheese dogs, chips and beer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

My hours are all messed up...so I just finished a cheddar cheese sandwich.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 19, 2011)

they're not messed up. you're just on v.s.t..

my lunch today was after taking my boy fishing in harriman state park in n.y. state today. on our first casts, one of our reels got fouled, so i was just happy to sit back, enjoy the songs of the chipmunks and frogs, and assist the little guy in catching a load of big sunfish.

on the way home, we stopped for salads and peperoni pizza. it was funny from the point of view as a foodie. my son saw me blotting the oil off of the very greasy slices, and he wondered what i was doing. i realized he'd never had bad pizza before. we are lucky to live in a region for great pizza.
but when i said that to him, he mentioned that the pizza in school was terrible. lol. he only ate it because he wanted to  eat the same thing as his compatriots so as to share the experience (not in so many words, but in effect. i knew what he meant).

that's my boy...(anyone remember that movie?)



anywho, now i'm at work, off to pick up a rueben and fries. i have some leftover pickled cukes and green tomatoes from katz's deli that a friend brought me to go with it.

get home before the sun burns your skin, fee.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ... i realized he'd never had bad pizza before. we are lucky to live in a region for great pizza...



This is most surprising.  Young Tom had never eaten pizza?  What have you been feeding the poor child?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This is most surprising. Young Tom had never eaten pizza? What have you been feeding the poor child?


 
He's been feeding him "good" pizza. Ones that don't need blotted 
That and sunnies


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

buckytom said:


> they're not messed up. you're just on v.s.t..
> 
> get home before the sun burns your skin, fee.



ROFL!  I was just telling Kathleen how easy it would be to slip back into a night schedule.  I made sure my new umbrella had a UV rating, so I can use it during the sunshiny hours...but so far my first daytime summer has been overcast and rainy!


----------

